# Blissful in love - yesterday's portrait shoot



## jemmy (Aug 28, 2006)

:heart: *Blissful in love - yesterday's portrait shoot* 
Hi again, Yesterday I shot these portraits of my beautiful brother and his lovely girlfriend at the beach.  I had 107 keepers:lmao:  and I am totally happy with the results.  I think they are emotionally rich and a perfect reflection of how happy they are together:heart: . Hope you enjoy... Comments always appreciated.
Ps. I shot in full manual, raw using my canon 350D, 50mm 1.8 lens.

#1...







#2...






#3...






#4...






#5...






#6...

Thought I'd throw this one in too - I love it...







Thanks for looking x jemma xx:heart:
__________________
:heart: :heart: :heart: *Mmmmmmmmmmmmm.....Canon*:heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## theoryblue (Aug 28, 2006)

These are wonderful! Nice job on capturing such a wonderful expression of emotion.


----------



## fotophia (Aug 28, 2006)

i agree. I love 2 and 4!


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Aug 28, 2006)

Great captures in #4 and #5!!
You sure have progressed since you started shooting here!  I love your style, you have an eye for emotion....just like me!! LOL


----------



## jemmy (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the comments - keep em coming!!  Out of these, I think #2 is my fave x


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 28, 2006)

#2 for sure!!!

#1, love how you cropped out the top of his head in the composition, feels so much more intimate.

#3, I'd probably have shifted to the left a little more, and then had them turn to me, this way his face wouldn't have been partially obscured.  Also, her bracelet is bothering me, it should be down on her wrist.  And either show all of his tat for flavor, or PS out the one line showing.  Overall this image has a lot of potential on a reshoot with just a couple tweaks, they have a nice line together.

#4, I probably would have had her turn just a fraction more towards the camera.  She has an...err...rather prominent nose, which in the pure profile tends to be emphasized.  She's a beautiful woman, (and one of the best pieces of advice my gramps ever gave me was, "Always work to make a woman feel like she's as beautiful as she really is." And that advice works in photography too.)

#5, shift camera left just a smidgen, so they are centered, great image!

#6, yup, knew she was beautiful. 

EDIT:: oh yeah, one other thing I wanted to add.  When shooting couples, you probably don't want to drop below f5.6 so that you can get both of them in focus in the DOF.  And speaking of focus, it's hard to tell b/c they are small, but the focus feels a tad soft on a couple of them, how do they look full size?


----------



## ShootHoops (Aug 28, 2006)

Great job on these! #2 and #4 definitely show their happiness.


----------



## jemmy (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone esp. Robert for your detailed reply - love it!!

#3*, I'd probably have shifted to the left a little more, and then had them turn to me, this way his face wouldn't have been partially obscured. Also, her bracelet is bothering me, it should be down on her wrist. And either show all of his tat for flavor, or PS out the one line showing. Overall this image has a lot of potential on a reshoot with just a couple tweaks, they have a nice line together*
Totally agree with your comments did some full tat shots in his individual's..but mum would love your idea of shopping it out!!!

*#4, I probably would have had her turn just a fraction more towards the camera. She has an...err...rather prominent nose, which in the pure profile tends to be emphasized. She's a beautiful woman, (and one of the best pieces of advice my gramps ever gave me was, "Always work to make a woman feel like she's as beautiful as she really is." And that advice works in photography too.)*
How funny, that was my mum's comment.. I suppose I just think she is gorgeous and wasn't bothered by her profile at all.. but she may be? Will find out when they come for a viewing tomorrow night!?

*oh yeah, one other thing I wanted to add. When shooting couples, you probably don't want to drop below f5.6 so that you can get both of them in focus in the DOF. And speaking of focus, it's hard to tell b/c they are small, but the focus feels a tad soft on a couple of them, how do they look full size?*

I'm pretty sure I was 5.6 or above... I know Luke is a tad soft in #2 but she is sharp and the emotion is rich imo so I just let it go! Will see which ones they chose to get printed and let you know how they come up. 

Thanks again... I love replies like these. jem x


----------



## AprilRamone (Aug 29, 2006)

Jemmy, I think these are your best shots you've shown us so far!  Very very nice.  I agree with Robert's critique about #3.  Having his face hidden like that sort of ruins it for me, but she looks great  The softness of your brother's face looks a bit weird to me as well in #5.  
Maybe ya'll can tell me if I'm crazy or not, but is her left eye in #6 a tad out of focus or is it just me?


----------



## jemmy (Sep 2, 2006)

So today we are celebrating Father's Day and have the whole fam here at our place...  I decided to celebrate with a few southerns too x  Anyway my brother and his girlfriend got to see the dvd of this shoot for the first time and my gorgeous brother cried... Amanda fought back the tears only to find luke wiping his away at the end!!!  How cute... gotta love moving people to tears .,. what a sooky xxxxx


----------



## THORHAMMER (Sep 4, 2006)

I like the 2nd one, very candid and good smiles !!!!!


----------



## kacelle (Sep 16, 2006)

I like #2 and #5 best.  Very cute!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Sep 17, 2006)

I love #2 too!!!  That would be a great one framed!!!  Excellent job on all of them but 2 was the best.


----------



## ravikiran (Sep 22, 2006)

Excellent job man.


----------



## rp1600 (Sep 22, 2006)

Jemmy I love #2. Did she know he was gonna bite her on her cheek? If so, great job in capturing a natural moment and not one that looked like she was bracing for it.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice.  I think you know what I want though...  a bit of general retouching...  just to finish it off.

Pete


----------



## L146705 (Sep 29, 2006)

I like these photos, maybe u could put some different effects on them to see how they look.


----------

